# Another journalist apologises...



## soulman (Feb 21, 2008)

> Fifteen years ago this month, I was foolish enough to provoke a public fallout with nearly half a million people - the entire population of Liverpool.
> 
> I was writing in a Sunday paper about the distressing aftermath of the Jamie Bulger murder case when the phrase "self pity" tripped off my keyboard.
> 
> ...



http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/topsto...margolis-liverpool-i-love-you-89520-20324085/


----------



## soulman (Feb 23, 2008)

88 views no response. Makes me laugh


----------



## Frankie Jack (Feb 23, 2008)

Half the population  took agains you because of your views at the time.. I think I read things that many people at the time took offence at because they felt they should rather than read what was written.. I never jumped on the bandwagon of attacking things that people wrote at that ime and may well have rwad what you wrote with no prejudice.. 

What is making you post this now.. because it's around the aniversary.. I argued at the time with many people for many reasons at the time it happened.. mainly due to the kneejerk reactions they were feeling then.. and what I was thinking then.. I still havn't got my head round it and made sense.. Im not sure the general population has either.. 

I feel you haven't either.. 

Not surprised.. 

Just wondered where you wanted to go with this..


----------



## Frankie Jack (Feb 23, 2008)

Sorry I may have written "you" when it was not you that was the journalist but you bringing to the fore a journalists take on the events at the time.. 

Where are you gonig with this and what are your thoughts..

Scuse spellings.. late n can't be arsed paying attention..


----------



## fogbat (Feb 23, 2008)

What's the difference between a cow and a tragedy?

Scousers don't know how to milk a cow.

*flees*


----------



## soulman (Feb 23, 2008)

My thoughts, why now and what's he getting out of it?  The image created by shitty journalists and media did damage the reputation of Liverpool. Now things are changing he wants to jump back on board.


----------



## Belushi (Feb 23, 2008)

fogbat said:


> What's the difference between a cow and a tragedy?
> 
> Scousers don't know how to milk a cow.
> 
> *flees*



PMSL


----------



## soulman (Feb 23, 2008)

fogbat said:


> What's the difference between a cow and a tragedy?
> 
> Scousers don't know how to milk a cow.
> 
> *flees*



boring and predictable


----------

